# r16 500 recorded video glitch



## jbf (Nov 5, 2008)

Pardon me if this question has already been asked and replied to alot. I haven't used the R16 500 before now. When playing back a recorded show, sometimes there is a "glitch" of some kind going on. It looks like a skip? I can tell that the video moves ahead in time slightly. Doesn't do it all the time though. Unit is supposedly "new". Hope HDD isn't bad already!

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

That is not normal. Does this happen on shows from multiple channels or just on one particular show or channel? What happens if you back up and re-play that part of the recording? And how small or large a time skip are you setting?


----------



## jbf (Nov 5, 2008)

carl6 said:


> That is not normal. Does this happen on shows from multiple channels or just on one particular show or channel? What happens if you back up and re-play that part of the recording? And how small or large a time skip are you setting?


It can happen on any recorded show, not just a particular channel. As far as time of skip, we are talking milliseconds. I can see a quick skip in the picture. More annoying than anything. I am afraid of HDD going bad and having to deal with DTV on another unit being sent to me. Hope I am making sense here.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Not sure I could even detect a skip of that short a duration. Not sure if what you are seeing is normal or not. Sorry, but I don't think I can be of much help on this. If it continues to bother you, I would probably pursue a replacement from DirecTV.


----------

